# What to do with a bullying loach?



## marksmith (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all,

First post here, so hello everyone.

I have a couple of goldfish and a sucking loach in a tank. The loach is much much smaller than the fairly meaty goldfish, but has become quite a bully. I've had a look around the internet and this seems fairly common. I don't want him to harm the fish (who are about 8 years old now!) so I've quarantined him in a little tank, but now I'm unsure what to do with him.

He's been there about two weeks, but I don't think he's eaten anything - he doesn't seem to touch the floating stick food (and how could he - his mouth's on the bottom...)

So, first and most pressing question - what can I feed him?

Second question - is there anything I can do apart from leave him isolated?

Thanks!
-Mark


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

most fish shops will take unwanted fish from you.Ive traded a few babies and trouble makers over the years (fish)


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

If you can't find anywhere to take it, you can feed it algae wafers(they sink) while you're waiting.


----------

